# Deer Scouting Tips



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

We have learned a lot over the years, but we still take a simple and practical approach to deer scouting. With deer season starting tomorrow in Ohio, we figured we would start to share our approaches with you guys, so if you are looking to enhance your deer scouting and see more deer, hopefully this will help! We are also going to continue to create videos related to deer scouting, so if there is something that you do that really helps you with your deer scouting, or a question you ahve, we would love to hear it! We are all about keeping the pressure off the deer but still learning as much as we can as fast as we can. I hope these tips help you out! There are links at the end of the video to the next video.


----------

